# Michael Jackson- A Horse With No Name



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

What do you reckon to this? Just been on the radio, not sure what it's all about yet?






Maxtor.

Edit: found a bit more info


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Liking that:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

"Take me to a place without no name" bit of the double negative going on there? I'm not sure about it, I love the orginial song, but this isn't quite the michael jackson I've been known to "break it down" to on the dancefloor!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this 'Riding through the dessert on a horse with no name!'

Sorry no sound :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

confused? lol


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Is this 'Riding through the dessert on a horse with no name!'
> 
> Sorry no sound :lol:





badly_dubbed said:


> confused? lol


It is. It's quite an old song.






It was an unreleased song from MJ, still not decided on what to make of it tho.  :lol: I don't think the song in the top video has been finished.

Maxtor.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Remember it being in GTA: San Andreas lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

If you like Horse With No Name i'd recommend Ventura Highway, both by America. Brilliant tunes.


----------

